# Tila Vs. NewYork



## CandyKisses1018 (Dec 8, 2007)

All around I think that New Yorks show is funnier .. prolly cuz everything New York does is fully. =) Tila is kinda boring and her show is lagging. I do want bobby to win though.  what do all of you guys think?






ha these dancing bananas are so cute!
its peanutbutter jelly time​


----------



## alexisdeadly (Dec 8, 2007)

New York's show is much more entertaining!


----------



## SuSana (Dec 8, 2007)

I'll admit I'm addicted to I love NY...it's just so ridiculous and I can't get enough lol.  But Tila is soooo boring...seems like she just wanted to jump on the bandwagon.


----------



## amoona (Dec 8, 2007)

Tila's show is boring which is why MTV didn't order a second season. New York is good TV, she's entertaining. I'm all for as many episoides of I Love NY as they want to show.


----------



## tara_hearts (Dec 8, 2007)

New york is a LOT more entertaining. Hence why the Tila show had to throw in fake fight scenes. I love New Yorks personality. Crazy b*tch. They make fun of her so bad on The Soup and Best Week Ever but I think she's hilarious.

About Tila though, I wonder everyones opinion on who you think will win? I personally think it is all scripted and setup, so I think Dani will win so that way the show will be "the first to have a girl win a girl." Dani is my favorite though so that would be all good. But I think they will have her pick Dani just for kind of a shock factor, so more people will watch the reruns and of course the reunion show we all know they will have.


----------



## CandyKisses1018 (Dec 9, 2007)

hm.. lol i agree with you tara. my boyfriend and his mom want dani to win.. i was like no, i want bobby to win.. (only cuz i think hes hot..) but yea.. i agree newyork is hilarious, all of the thing she says cracks me up


----------



## j_absinthe (Dec 9, 2007)

I worry about Bobby's scalp. Boy is cute, but he's going to be balding by the time he's 28 with all that spiky gel he's working with.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Dec 9, 2007)

NEW YORKS show is way more entertaining. it doesn't need any twists like Tila's show to getr attention. Tila seems like a nice person but I don't wanna see her on TV.


----------



## FemmeBella86 (Dec 10, 2007)

haha, I love New York is my guilty pleasure! Everything on Tila's show seems so revised...or forced.

New York is *naturally* one crazy b*tch & I LOVE IT!


----------

